
Nasa's secret art studio: how to make rocket science beautiful - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/aug/07/nasa-secret-art-studio-rocket-science-jet-propulsion-laboratory
======
michaelbuddy
There's a page linked from there where they have a set of poster designs you
can freely download and print, promotional posters for solar system travel.
[http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/visions-of-the-
future/](http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/visions-of-the-future/)

